# Planung... Was denkt Ihr?



## Hase6174 (3. Dez. 2014)

Guten Abend,

bin eigentlich kein "richtiger" Forumsmensch, aber lese gerne mit und lese viel. Euer Forum hier ist sehr gepflegt und netter Umgangston.
ALSO TOP und wünsche ein schönes "Guten Abend" in die Runde.

Auf einer Aquarium Seite bin ich durch Zufall auf das Miniteich-Thema gestoßen und finde es sehr interessant. Lässt mich nun seit 2 Monaten nicht mehr los.

Ich denke ich steige im Frühjahr in das Hobby ein. Beschäftige mich aber bereits jetzt ausführlich damit.

Mein Ziel ist es, einen schönen Mini-Teich aufzubauen, den ich auch über Winter im Freien lassen kann (Mangels Keller oder Garage).

Folgende Fragen sind mir in den Kopf gekommen, die mich interessieren würden.

Pflanzenpflege:

- Wasserpflanzen im Aquarium muss ich düngen. Wie verhält sich dieses im Miniteich?
- Im Aquarium setzte ich (selbst hergestellte) Ton-Düngekugel ein. Macht hier auch Sinn?
- Pflanzkörbe soll man ja "auslegen" damit der Boden (im ersten Zeitraum) nicht entweicht. Nun habe ich Pflanztücher dafür gesehen, aber auch von "mit Zeitung" auslegen gelesen. Zeitung gefällt mir besser, da (denke ich) sich schneller auflöst. Was empfehlt Ihr?
- Teicherde? Viele schreiben zu Nährstoffreich. Viele schreiben, mischen mit 2/3 Sand & 1/3 Teicherde. Andere Schreiben, gar keine Teicherde.... Was sich interessant angehört hat war Bio Katzenstreu (=Bentonit).... Was denkt Ihr?

Teichbehälter:
Auf dieses Produkt bin ich gestoßen.... Meine müsste passen. Was denkt Ihr?
Die Maße ergeben ca. 200l. Optik & Co. passen gut zu Terasseneinrichtung.

[ Link entfernt - Verdacht auf Werbung ]

Pflanzen habe ich folgende in Augenschein genommen.
Was denkt Ihr unter Gesichtspunkte : Überwintern im Freien & Miniteich?

Hintergrundpflanze
*Herzblättriges  Hechtkraut
Wasseriris*

Vordergrund
* Zwergseerose
Wasserhyazinthe
*
Standort: Habe ich genau das richtige Plätzchen. Morgen- & Vormittagsonne. Nachmittags Halbschatten durch Baum.

Tiere? Als erfahrener Aquarianer weiß, dass nicht Tiergeeignet sein wird.
Es Werden nur Sumpfdeckelschnecken und Wasserflöhe kommen. Eventuell auch Kaltwassergarnele. Flöhe hätten zudem noch Vorteil "Lebendfutter" für Aquarium.

Was denkt Ihr über meine Planung / Ansatzpunkte?

Danke im Voraus für Eure Antworten und schönen Abend noch 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## troll20 (4. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Andreas Tiere, welche natürlich zulaufen / __ fliegen gehen auch in einem Mini nur werden keine __ Frösche in den von dir geposteten Pflanzbottich klettern können. 
Oder willst du etwa nur dieses Produkt bewerben?  
Immer diese Hintergedanken,  tzzz.
Wenn dann würde ich etwas in den Boden versenken und dafür ist dein Kübel rausgeschmissenes Geld.
Pflanzetagen bietet er auch nicht, also wozu?

Schneller, Preiswerter lässt sich deine Idee mit einem Stück Folie in ein naturnahes Biotop verwandeln,  an dem auch der eine oder andere Vogel zum trinken kommt. 

LG René


----------



## Hase6174 (4. Dez. 2014)

Hallo René,

hey, Danke für deine schnelle & nette Antwort 

NEIN, keine Schleichwerbung für irgendwelche Produkte  so etwas geht gar nicht. Aber irgendwie muss man ja zeigen, was man meint / plant.

Wir sind Mieter und unser Vermieter ist nicht ganz so pflegeleicht wie es hoffentlich der Miniteich wird.

Befürchte das Er mir ein Loch zu graben nicht erlauben wird.... Jedoch wäre dieses auch (noch) nicht mein Ziel. Unsere Terrasse ist sehr schön angelegt. Muss mal Foto bei Gelegenheit machen.... Rechts steht der gute Weber-Grill...... Dann kommt der mittlere Durchgang zum Garten & Platz wo Stühle + Tisch stehen.... Links ist der Kirschenbaum (Der Halbschatten mit nur Morgensonne)..... Um die Terrasse schön "einzufassen", bietet sich der stehende "Trog" gut an....

__ Frösche? Wären na klar schön. Jedoch muss man irgendeinen Tot immer sterben.....

Aber, wie gesagt, noch am planen und überlegen. Ist guter Hinweis und werde ich mal mit in Überlegung nehmen. Eventuell ist ja der Vermieter *gnädig*  

Grüße Andreas

PS: Hast Du Erfahrung mit Überwintern & Erde? Wie siehst du meine Planung?


----------



## Christine (4. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Andreas,

wenn Du den Garten mitgemietet hast zur normalen Benutzung, kann der Vermieter dir einen kleinen Teich m.E. nicht verwehren. Du musst ihn beim Auszug halt zurückbauen.

Hochteiche - insbesondere kleine - sind im Winter immer problematisch. Ich habe zwei, die mir wichtig sind, die werden mit einem Heizstab der mittels Zeitschaltuhr in Intervallen geschaltet wird, am Durchfrieren gehindert. Bisher hat das immer gereicht. Die Wasserhyazinthe kannst Du im Winter auf jeden Fall abschreiben, die anderen sollten es bei entsprechendes Maßnahmen schaffen. Die __ Zwergseerose überwintert aber - wenn Du nicht auf meine Methode zurückgreifen willst - besser in der Garage oder im Keller.


----------



## Hase6174 (4. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Christine,

auch Dir erst einmal vielen Dank für deine nette Antwort.

Das Recht zu haben ist das Eine.... es  aber ohne Stress zu bekommen ist das Andere.
Der Herr Vermieter ist etwas komisch. Tierhaltung bzw. Aquarium ist im Mietvertrag nicht verboten. Als Er jedoch bei Besuch mein 400l Aquarium sah, hat Er dicke Backen gemacht... Wenn das "Platzt" und ausläuft, der Schaden usw. usw....... Aber er hat sich dann, als ich noch eine Aquarium-Versicherung abgeschlossen hatte, beruhigt gezeigt..... *Schmunzel* Gibt es Teichversicherungen 

Die Wohnung und der Garten ist so schön, dass wir darin wahrscheinlichalt "alt" werden. Sofern nix unerwartetes passiert. Also Rückbau wäre wahrscheinlich erst bei....... 
Aber ich glaube ich spreche dennoch mal mit Ihm wegen Loch buddeln.

Für die Wasserhyazinthe werde ich dann sicherlich ein schönes Plätzchen auf der Fensterbank finden.
Teich insgesamt "einlagern" geht nicht. Das Haus ist nicht unterkellert und Garage gibt es auch net.... ABER, ABER, ABER.... Strom habe ich am Standort dort und genügend gebrauchte Aquarium-Heizer auch......

Hatte eigentlich mit dem Gedanken gespielt, dass ich nur mit Lüfter und schwimmende "Teichfreihalte-Platte" arbeite....
Nach dem Motto, bewegtes Wasser gefriert nicht.... Da aber alles im Aqua-Bestand vorhanden ist und etwas Strom es mir auch wert ist, werde ich dann noch den Heizer reinhängen.... Aber bis Winter 2015 ist ja noch hin.....

Aber noch eine andere Frage zu Winter......  Herzblättriges __ Hechtkraut & Wasseriris... Schneide ich die dann vor dem Winter zurück? Wenn ja, Wie weit? Biss zur Wasseroberfläche oder wie weit????

Hey, Danke nochmals für deine nette Antwort.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Hase6174 (4. Dez. 2014)

PS: Ist mir bei "Wasserhyazinthe auf Fensterbrett" eingefallen..... Müsste man ja dann in dem Wassergefäß ein wenig düngen... Und dann kam mir die Eingangsfrage im Sinn....

Düngt Ihr eigentlich? Im Aquarium muss ich regelmäßig mit Flüssigdünger arbeiten... Zwar wenig... Aber ich muss.


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Dez. 2014)

Ich dünge nicht mehr im Aquarium. Ist auch ein bisschen eine Frage der Pflanzenauswahl und des Untergrundes so wie der Standzeit des Beckens.
 

Im Teich werden zumeist Starkzerrer mittels Düngerkügeln welch man in das Substrat drück gedüngt.
Nie das Wasser. Algen kommen von alleine. Möglicherweise kann man Neokardenia also Red Fire im Sommer einsetzen. Die mögen es auch etwas kälter.

Bei Wasserflöhen im Becken sollte es ziemlich klar bleiben.....bis die ersten __ Libellen und __ Eintagsfliegen Larven beginnen aufzuräumen.


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Andreas,
es freut mich sehr, dass Du Dir einen kleinen Miniteich zulegen willst. Für sehr viele Teichpflanzen wirst Du bei Internetrecherche fündig hinsichtlich ihrer Frostbeständigkeit (die bewussten Nummern wie Z1 .. Z10). Die Zahlen gehen zumeist von Lufttemperaturen aus, für einen nicht ebenerdig eingelassenen Miniteich muss man halt ein wenig extrapolieren... . Das bedeutet, dass Hechtkräuter, __ Schwanenblume, __ Froschlöffel und Co. halt im Mini schwer ohne Beheizung zu überwintern sind. Da alle diese Pflanzen im Winter nicht austreiben, können sie auch im dunklen Keller überwintern. In Konsequenz dauert es dann eben bis in den Hochsommer, bis der Mini wieder gut aussieht, bei Beheizung im Winter wird man schon eher seine Freude dran haben (weil die Pflanzen nicht erneut einwurzeln müssen).
Ich kann Dir nur Werner als Pflanzen- und Informationsquelle empfehlen. Die Wahl hinsichtlich des Minis kann ich Dir leider nicht abnehmen. Bei einer Beheizung würde ich auch für eine Isolierung sorgen, weil die sich sehr schnell rentiert.


----------



## jolantha (15. Dez. 2014)

Hase6174 schrieb:


> __ Frösche? Wären na klar schön. Jedoch muss man irgendeinen Tot immer sterben.....




Blöde Aussage !!!


----------



## andreas w. (17. Dez. 2014)

Hi Hase, klingt gut 
hätte mal ne Idee zum Thema Teich eingraben und späterer Rückbau. Wenn du deine "Wanne" eingräbst, aber nicht komplett, sodass der Aushub rund um das kleine Becken quasi als Steingarten aufgeschichtet wird . Den Wall rundum kannst du dann bepflanzen oder mit Steinen optisch gestalten und es kann ein Hingucker werden. Außerdem ist jederzeit der Abbau ohne Langzeitschäden durchführbar. Wenn der Vermieter lieb ist, kann er/sie beim gestalten mithelfen 
Ich denke deinem Vermieter wird deine kleine Oase - wenn sie richtig angelegt und gepflegt wird - sehr gefallen. Ist auf jeden Fall ein konstruktives Gespräch wert.

Versuch macht kluch, vielleicht kannste was draus basteln. Der Fantasie sind kaum Grenzen gesetzt. Gruß Andreas.

Noch was am Rande: den Tod schreibt man in diesem Fall mit "d" am Schluss. Tot ist mann wenn nix mehr geht . Klugscheissermodus aus.


----------



## Christine (20. Dez. 2014)

Nachtrag zu "bewegtes Wasser friert nicht" - wenn es richtig knackig kalt wird, dann tut es das im Mini eben doch...


----------



## andreas w. (20. Dez. 2014)

Soviel zum Thema: der Klügere gibt nach


----------



## gertrude (28. Feb. 2015)

Wir


Christine schrieb:


> Nachtrag zu "bewegtes Wasser friert nicht" - wenn es richtig knackig kalt wird, dann tut es das im Mini eben doch...


Wenn es draußen richtig kalt wird frieren auch die größten Fließe ein, wir hatten den Fall uns der Mini ganz zugefroren ist.


----------

